# Eggs in Incubator



## clintdowns (Aug 20, 2015)

I checked my eggs today as I was going to candle. 1 egg had a massive clump of vermiculite attached. After checking I had 2 eggs that way. I removed them as I got an off odor. I took them out side and sure enough. They both had a good sized crack and were leaking fluids and rottening. 

Why would this be happening?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 20, 2015)

Maybe too much moisture in the medium. Maybe rotten and the subsequent gas build up broke the egg.


----------



## clintdowns (Aug 20, 2015)

Im sitting at about 70% moisture in the bator and the vermiculite was 100% dry, no water added.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 20, 2015)

What species and temperature do you have these eggs at? Looks like they're not fertile from the picture, the yolk looks no good. Also what sort of temperature instrument are you using? Lots of times thermostats can be very inaccurate, I've found the best route to go is a temperature gun. Definite is no fun seeing cracked eggs like this. Hopefully we can figure it out and get to seeing little guys hatching.


----------



## shellfreak (Aug 30, 2015)

Nature of the beast and luck of the draw. I have had eggs explode and eggs hatch all from the same clutch. I'm not an expert by any means, but I've noticed that Sometimes if the egg isn't fertile, the yolk essentially "cooks" while in the incubator. Gases build up within the egg and they expand the egg enough to crack. There could be an underlying issue, but if incubator temps and humidity are right, might just be nature.


----------

